# UCLA tft Undergrad transfer Interview?



## justinsivilla (Apr 2, 2021)

Have any transfers received an interview from UCLA tft? I'd assume that this has already happened because admissions decisions for transfers are only a few weeks away. Any insight on this would be helpful.


----------



## insearchoflosttime (Apr 2, 2021)

I got an email from Acceptd yesterday which said the interviews are going to be taking place on April 3-4th. The timing seems a bit rushed, but who could blame them? Godspeed to those getting interviewed this weekend.


----------



## justinsivilla (Apr 2, 2021)

Darn, I didn't receive anything. I guess I'll take it as a soft rejection.


----------



## LeNoc (Apr 4, 2021)

Just did the interview, Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2021)

LeNoc said:


> Just did the interview, Good luck to everyone!


How'd it go? What questions did they ask?


----------



## LeNoc (Apr 4, 2021)

justinsivilla said:


> Have any transfers received an interview from UCLA tft? I'd assume that this has already happened because admissions decisions for transfers are only a few weeks away. Any insight on this would be helpful.


Do you know what is the classic timing for decisions and when do we need to confirm after getting accepted?


----------



## LeNoc (Apr 4, 2021)

Chris W said:


> How'd it go? What questions did they ask?


It went well (but I maybe didn't focus enough on film in my answer) the 3 teachers and the grad student that interviewed me were friendly and interesting profiles. 
I don't have much experience in interviews but my fear of being blocked on a question didn't happen. 
Gonna wait that all interviews are finished to share more about it! 
We were 48 selected, the interviews are 15 min each.
I have Chapman tomorrow!


----------



## amypan (Apr 6, 2021)

I had mine on Saturday 4 pm by two college officials. We were just having casual talks around current projects I was working on, some of my ideas around the future career, why UCLA. What are your guys' questions?

Also, just curious, when the decision for transfer applicants will be out? Is it in May or the end of this month?


----------



## LeNoc (Apr 7, 2021)

amypan said:


> I had mine on Saturday 4 pm by two college officials. We were just having casual talks around current projects I was working on, some of my ideas around the future career, why UCLA. What are your guys' questions?
> 
> Also, just curious, when the decision for transfer applicants will be out? Is it in May or the end of this month?


Hey Amypan,
Great to know someone else who interviewed! Let’s hope to both get in!
I had questions around those lines too and supposed that they were asking the same to most student, then adapting to your answers!
From getting informed we should hear back around the 23-30 of this month as every other transfers of UCLA (was the 24 last year)
From most sources there is 15 people admitted out of the 48 (and I guess some waitlist)

My Chapman interview went very well with questions more related to my applications, extending from it.

I have USC interview planned this weekend. I feel all this is too much stress 😅


----------



## insearchoflosttime (Apr 28, 2021)

what's the verdict guys?


----------



## throwaway789 (Apr 28, 2021)

Unfortunately, rejected. Best of luck to all of you, and congrats if you got in!


----------

